# Delta Milwaukee Toolmaker Surface Grinder - $1500 (hayward / castro valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 27, 2020)

Delta Milwaukee Toolmaker Surface Grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

<<<<< Watch video here!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOkvuhwci18 Up for sale we...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## middle.road (Feb 27, 2020)

$1500 - eh?


----------



## projectnut (Feb 27, 2020)

middle.road said:


> $1500 - eh?



The price does seem a bit stiff.  They occasionally come up for sale on Craigslist around here.  Most are asking in the $600.00 range, with a best offer option.

There's currently one in the Milwaukee area with an asking price of $500.00.  The paint isn't as nice, it doesn't have a wheel, or wheel guard, but if you're in the market at 1/3 the asking price it might be worth looking at.









						Delta Toolmaker Surface Grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

Delta Toolmaker surface grinder for sale. Tool in great shape, everything works. 3 phase motor...



					milwaukee.craigslist.org


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Re; the video, I guess he was just demonstrating what the grinder does, but that was an awfully big bite that he was taking, lots of sparks and feeding by hand.  Agree with comments on pricing.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 27, 2020)

I'd like  to have one (simple, no hydraulics), but not at that price.


----------

